# Can't believe



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

I haven't posted in this board since 2003. Well, so much for keeping up with the latest!


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder what brought you back.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Yeah I just posted for the first time in over a year myself. Does feel kinda strange. Nice to have something to get excited about the Blazers again.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

c_note said:


> Hmm, I wonder what brought you back.


Watch it, chump. Magnifier is not a bandwagoner, trust me.


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

c_note said:


> Hmm, I wonder what brought you back.


Got a ban from O-live forum. If you haven't noticed, I have been posting there for quite some time.


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

Goldmember said:


> Yeah I just posted for the first time in over a year myself. Does feel kinda strange. Nice to have something to get excited about the Blazers again.


Well I totally forgot about this forum. I had a ban and need my Blazer fix. So I remembered there was this forum and got back into it.

I've always cheered for the team, even when we sucked badly in 05/06. Very hard to watch, especially watching Telfair look like a chump.


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

TowelBoy said:


> Watch it, chump. Magnifier is not a bandwagoner, trust me.


Thanks Towel


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Little known fact:

Back in 2003 when the Blazers were hemorrhaging money one of the many cost cutting moves they made was selling the large wagon that previously transported their band. Their band was wagonless for the next three seasons. Then in the summer of 2006 when Paul Allen was looking at selling the Trailblazers the Vulcans determined that the value of the franchise would go up significantly if it had a wagon. So they went out and bought one. 

As you may or may not recall there was a lot of excitment on May 22nd. Missed in that excitement were two announcements of plans that had long been in the works. The first was the new Comcast sports channel the creation of which will result in all but 1 Blazer game being shown on tv this season with 28 games on HD. The second was the purchase of a state of the art wagon with the ability to accommodate a band of millions.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

TowelBoy said:


> Watch it, chump. Magnifier is not a bandwagoner, trust me.


you have 32 posts...how would you know?


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

sa1177 said:


> you have 32 posts...how would you know?


I've posted on OregonLive for three years, and that was after working for the Trail Blazers for another three years during high school. Magnifier has been on OregonLive over twice as long as I have and he's a real fan. 

You got a problem?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

TowelBoy said:


> I've posted on OregonLive for three years, and that was after working for the Trail Blazers for another three years during high school. Magnifier has been on OregonLive over twice as long as I have and he's a real fan.
> 
> *You got a problem?*?


With posters who have already been banned from Olive?...yeh probably, takes alot to get banned from that place and frankly I would like to avoid posts and posters like that.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> I've posted on OregonLive for three years, and that was after working for the Trail Blazers for another three years during high school. Magnifier has been on OregonLive over twice as long as I have and he's a real fan.
> 
> You got a problem?


A fellow former employee...good to see you. What department did you work in?


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

sa1177 said:


> With posters who have already been banned from Olive?...yeh probably, takes alot to get banned from that place and frankly I would like to avoid posts and posters like that.


Actually, one of the more annoying things about that forum is that the mods are mysterious, impersonal beings and posters are at the mercy of their whim. I received a 24 hour ban once for talking about football too much and getting the board off topic on a Friday when there was no Blazer news.

Second, I didn't know about this forum until a few weeks ago and I thought I'd check it out. Although I have found Samuel and Schilly to be quite knowledgeable and worthy of having discussions with, you and ebott above appear to be a couple of stuffy *******s.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

sa1177 said:


> A fellow former employee...good to see you. What department did you work in?


Well like I said, it was during high school; I was a team attendant for two years and head team attendant for a third. My little brother does it now.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

TowelBoy said:


> Actually, one of the more annoying things about that forum is that the mods are mysterious, impersonal beings and posters are at the mercy of their whim. I received a 24 hour ban once for talking about football too much and getting the board off topic on a Friday when there was no Blazer news.
> 
> Second, I didn't know about this forum until a few weeks ago and I thought I'd check it out. Although I have found Samuel and Schilly to be quite knowledgeable and worthy of having discussions with, you and ebott above appear to be a couple of stuffy a$$holes.


Right on..."stuffy aholes" are in every forum. I find that I sometimes get that reaction from folks on the rarity that I post something there.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

ebott said:


> Little known fact:
> 
> Back in 2003 when the Blazers were hemorrhaging money one of the many cost cutting moves they made was selling the large wagon that previously transported their band. Their band was wagonless for the next three seasons. Then in the summer of 2006 when Paul Allen was looking at selling the Trailblazers the Vulcans determined that the value of the franchise would go up significantly if it had a wagon. So they went out and bought one.
> 
> As you may or may not recall there was a lot of excitment on May 22nd. Missed in that excitement were two announcements of plans that had long been in the works. The first was the new Comcast sports channel the creation of which will result in all but 1 Blazer game being shown on tv this season with 28 games on HD. The second was the purchase of a state of the art wagon with the ability to accommodate a band of millions.


*****.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

TowelBoy said:


> Well like I said, it was during high school; I was a team attendant for two years and head team attendant for a third. My little brother does it now.


Ahh...cushy job, would have killed for that gig in HS.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

sa1177 said:


> Right on..."stuffy aholes" are in every forum. I find that I sometimes get that reaction from folks on the rarity that I post something there.


I just can't stand the condescending bullsh!t that goes on around here when it comes to labeling people. Both Magnifier and I are about as big of Blazer fans as you can be. And posting on OregonLive does not make us a lesser form of human being.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

sa1177 said:


> Ahh...cushy job, would have killed for that gig in HS.


Well said, man. There is no doubt in my mind it's the best minimum wage job on the face of the planet, particularly for a fan. I had a great time and I've missed it ever since.

One of the perks is my former supervisor (and team equipment manager) hooks me up with Blazer tickets at Staples every year; I go to school in So-Cal.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Kudos to SA1177 for taking the high road!


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Ukrainefan said:


> Kudos to SA1177 for taking the high road!


Unfortunately we cannot say the same for ebott.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

TowelBoy said:


> Unfortunately we cannot say the same for ebott.


Lets not point fingers, good or bad. 

The fact that the average # of posters here has probably gone up by 20 in the last two months is something nothing of us can do about. 

I am sure some of these new posters will be great and will offer insightful and interesting posts and content, others will be trolls who will summarily be banned in time when their true intentions become clear. 

I am just waiting for the big Olive troll to show up here. :clown:


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

sa1177 said:


> Lets not point fingers, good or bad.
> 
> The fact that the average # of posters here has probably gone up by 20 in the last two months is something nothing of us can do about.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about who I think you're talking about? If so, he's been trying to get on here for three days and they never activate his accounts. He just started on RealGM yesterday....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

c'mon guys, this is why we are losing members. let's show a bit more hospitality.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Welcome posters!

You'll find many civil and polite posters here to greet you.

And then there's people like me. 

Seriously though, I'm a thick-skinned, major free-speech advocate and interested in everything anyone has to say.

I eat insults for breakfast.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

TowelBoy said:


> Are you talking about who I think you're talking about? If so, he's been trying to get on here for three days and they never activate his accounts. He just started on RealGM yesterday....


:lol: :clap: I am talking about the "small" one, the bad Stern knockoff. :biggrin:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> c'mon guys, this is why we are losing members. let's show a bit more hospitality.


First of all, I doubt we're "losing members". The people that left did so some time ago.

Secondly, do we want posters who start with posts like:



TowelBoy said:


> Watch it, chump.


and



TowelBoy said:


> You got a problem?


and



TowelBoy said:


> ...you and ebott above appear to be a couple of stuffy a$$holes.


and



TowelBoy said:


> Pr!ck.


?

That's 10% of his first 40 posts.

Do we *really* care if that kind of **** doesn't get posted here? I know I don't. IMO posters like that should get suspended for personal attacks.

Ed O.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Ed O said:


> That's 10% of his first 40 posts.
> 
> Do we *really* care if that kind of **** doesn't get posted here? I know I don't. IMO posters like that should get suspended for personal attacks.
> 
> Ed O.


and IMHO, all of those quips were well-deserved. The manner in which some of you treat new posters is appalling. I'd like to thank some of the posters who have shared kind words in this thread. Ed, I'm nobody's b!tch and I will not be talked down to, got it?


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> With posters who have already been banned from Olive?...yeh probably, takes alot to get banned from that place and frankly I would like to avoid posts and posters like that.


Wonderful, then ignore what I post. Don't worry about me, worry more about yourself.


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

TowelBoy said:


> Actually, one of the more annoying things about that forum is that the mods are mysterious, impersonal beings and posters are at the mercy of their whim. I received a 24 hour ban once for talking about football too much and getting the board off topic on a Friday when there was no Blazer news.
> 
> Second, I didn't know about this forum until a few weeks ago and I thought I'd check it out. Although I have found Samuel and Schilly to be quite knowledgeable and worthy of having discussions with, you and ebott above appear to be a couple of stuffy a$$holes.


I've known Schilly since 2000, he's a great and knowledgable poster.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

magnifier said:


> Wonderful, then ignore what I post. Don't worry about me, worry more about yourself.


Lol, it doesn't take much to get temporarily banned from that place. In fact, I got permanently banned on one of my monikers for typing the phrase "the mods are idiots" after I posted an Oden interview that was inexplicably deleted. 

That's one of the things I much prefer about these types of forums. The mods have names and engage in discussion just like the rest of us.


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Lets not point fingers, good or bad.
> 
> The fact that the average # of posters here has probably gone up by 20 in the last two months is something nothing of us can do about.
> 
> ...


And which one is that? I know all the monikers there.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

TowelBoy said:


> and IMHO, all of those quips were well-deserved. The manner in which some of you treat new posters is appalling. I'd like to thank some of the posters who have shared kind words in this thread. Ed, I'm nobody's b!tch and I will not be talked down to, got it?


dude, the masked swearing is a basic no-no on this board. 

and if you are waiting for Ed not to talk down to you, get in line. it's a privilege we all enjoy around here. 




hmmm. I don't know why I'm bothering to even reply. it's pretty clear this guy will be gone in a day or two.


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Welcome posters!
> 
> You'll find many civil and polite posters here to greet you.
> 
> ...


Awesome, I tell it like it is and actually don't mind when people try and insult me. Like I told the fool that accused me of being a bandwagonner, he can just ignore what I post.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

mook said:


> dude, the masked swearing is a basic no-no on this board.
> 
> and if you are waiting for Ed not to talk down to you, get in line. it's a privilege we all enjoy around here.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the masked swearing. And no, I will not be banned in a day or two. It's kind of like the old adage you hear in movies about going to prison: you better find someone to smack right away or you'll be somebody's you-know-what forever. 

I came into this thread to the defense of a friend of mine and was talked down to. I wasn't about to let that become the status quo. Trust me, despite what you think, I'm at least as smart as most of the posters here.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

TowelBoy said:


> Second, I didn't know about this forum until a few weeks ago and I thought I'd check it out. Although I have found Samuel and Schilly to be quite knowledgeable and worthy of having discussions with, you and ebott above appear to be a couple of stuffy a$$holes.



Seriously? Can we vote to Ban this kid... he doesn't seem like the type of poster we want over here...


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

OntheRocks said:


> Seriously? Can we vote to Ban this kid... he doesn't seem like the type of poster we want over here...


And what type is that, oh great one?


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

OntheRocks said:


> Seriously? Can we vote to Ban this kid... he doesn't seem like the type of poster we want over here...


Unforunately you cannot. This is not a democracy, it's a basketball discussion board. As for the "type" of poster that I am, I am sorry if I offended you by coming to the aid of a fellow Blazer fan who was being unfairly ridiculed by at least two of the regulars. If you browse some of the other threads I have contributed in, I think you would find me quite worthy of expressing my views and opinions.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

OntheRocks said:


> Seriously? Can we vote to Ban this kid... he doesn't seem like the type of poster we want over here...


Why the sense of superiority? He's a Blazer fan; you're a Blazer fan. No need to discourage posters in an anonymous forum.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

TowelBoy said:


> Sorry about the masked swearing. And no, I will not be banned in a day or two. It's kind of like the old adage you hear in movies about going to prison: you better find someone to smack right away or you'll be somebody's you-know-what forever.


well, speaking as barfo's you-know-what, all i can say is that it isn't so bad if you can find someone who treats you right. just last week he bought me flowers and some body oil before he pounded me like a jackhammer. 



> Trust me, despite what you think, I'm at least as smart as most of the posters here.


despite what you think, I honestly don't care.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

magnifier said:


> Wonderful, then ignore what I post. Don't worry about me, worry more about yourself.


It was a general comment...not directed at you. You have over 200 posts so you don't fit in the "new" category IMO.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> Why the sense of superiority? He's a Blazer fan; you're a Blazer fan. No need to discourage posters in an anonymous forum.


Thanks for providing the voice of reason. This has really spun out of control. I used the word "chump" toward a guy who was, in fact, being one, and then I'm put on the defensive for another two pages. 

Personally, I find bandwagon fans slightly annoying as well, particularly the ones with extremely low BBIQs. You should see some of the posts on OregonLive over the past two weeks that were surely written by 12 year old kids. 

The thing is, I am neither a bandwagon fan nor an ignorant observer of the game. The way I see it, there is nothing reprehensible about sticking up for one's self or one's friends and colleagues. If some of you want to know the source of conflict in this thread, it's time to look in the mirror.


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> It was a general comment...not directed at you. You have over 200 posts so you don't fit in the "new" category IMO.


Well to me, any forum will be filled with new posters, especially when times are looking good as a Blazer fan. Yes, you get your influx of bandwagon fans, but use that to mold them into "die-hard" Blazer fans. Sometimes they mess up and say something that pisses you off, but lead in the right direction, they can provide some interesting threads.

TowelBoy actually is a good kid. On o-live, he brings several interesting points about trades, player rankings and what he thinks we need. You will like what he brings if he becomes a regular.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

> well, speaking as barfo's you-know-what, all i can say is that it isn't so bad if you can find someone who treats you right. just last week he bought me flowers and some body oil before he pounded me like a jackhammer.


Lol... pretty funny.



> despite what you think, I honestly don't care.


Man, even the mods are condescending on this particular board. I must say, that's a new low in my recent observations of various fan boards.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

TowelBoy said:


> The thing is, I am neither a bandwagon fan nor an ignorant observer of the game. The way I see it, there is nothing reprehensible about sticking up for one's self or one's friends and colleagues. If some of you want to know the source of conflict in this thread, it's time to look in the mirror.


You're the one who's treating this like prison. That's ****ed up.

Ed O.


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

TowelBoy said:


> Watch it, chump. Magnifier is not a bandwagoner, trust me.


One of your first posts and you call someone "chump," then can't figure out why you have rubbed some people the wrong way. You claim to be smart, but that wasn't very smart. I would have enjoyed reading what you had to say about the Blazers, but now... don't care.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Scarlett Black said:


> One of your first posts and you call someone "chump," then can't figure out why you have rubbed some people the wrong way. You claim to be smart, but that wasn't very smart. I would have enjoyed reading what you had to say about the Blazers, but now... don't care.


Actually, I've contributed to two or three lengthy threads over the past week or so. Obviously, I'm still relatively new but I felt I had earned the right to tell the guy off when he made an unprovoked attack on someone I consider a friendly fellow fan. I apologize if I have turned you off.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Ed O said:


> You're the one who's treating this like prison. That's ****ed up.
> 
> Ed O.


Whatever, dude. Perhaps the status quo on this board is for the new guys to be overly submissive but that is not my style. Maybe the best way for you and I to co-exist on this board is to refrain from replying to each other.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

TowelBoy said:


> Man, even the mods are condescending on this particular board. I must say, that's a new low in my recent observations of various fan boards.


Actually, not condescending at all, just stating that he doesn't care if you are smart or not. As a mod, he doesn't ban or suspend for lack of IQ, they don't care about that; what they do care about is courtesy (which, granted is sometimes lacking), personal attacks and such.

By the way, I was a newbie here once myself and welcome new voices to the board, hopefully articulate, intelligent voices.

Gramps...


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Actually, not condescending at all, just stating that he doesn't care if you are smart or not. As a mod, he doesn't ban or suspend for lack of IQ, they don't care about that; what they do care about is courtesy (which, granted is sometimes lacking), personal attacks and such.
> 
> By the way, I was a newbie here once myself and welcome new voices to the board, hopefully articulate, intelligent voices.
> 
> Gramps...


Lol, come on Gramps, he said it in a condescending way and you know it. He even paralleled my phrasing: "Despite what you think."

It's all good, I'm over it; it was simply an observation. Most mods I've encountered are above that sort of banter, unlike the rest of us ;-).


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

TowelBoy said:


> Whatever, dude. Perhaps the status quo on this board is for the new guys to be overly submissive but that is not my style.


Your "style" appears to be name-calling and self-aggrandizing. Which is, to your credit, a good strategy in prison. Here? It's just silly and more than a bit annoying.



> Maybe the best way for you and I to co-exist on this board is to refrain from replying to each other.


A first step for "co-existence" might be for you to read the terms of service and make sure you understand the rules of the board before posting.

As others have said: I don't care about you. I don't know you, and whether you post here or not doesn't matter one iota. I hope that you have good basketball thoughts, but you're not off to a strong start from my perspective.

Ed O.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Ed O said:


> Your "style" appears to be name-calling and self-aggrandizing. Which is, to your credit, a good strategy in prison. Here? It's just silly and more than a bit annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Touche. Clean slate time.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

First, I welcome the new voices to the board. It's always good to have more people to talk with. However, there will be those who will be rude and/or resistant to the new people. The best way to handle this is to ignore those people and keep the discussions going with others. There are plenty of posters I don't bother to respond to (although in most cases it's just certain posters with certain subjects, I don't think there's anyone I will never respond to). 

I'm also sick of hearing the Bandwagon talk. Lets talk about the team, not the fans please.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Foulzilla said:


> First, I welcome the new voices to the board. It's always good to have more people to talk with. However, there will be those who will be rude and/or resistant to the new people. The best way to handle this is to ignore those people and keep the discussions going with others. There are plenty of posters I don't bother to respond to (although in most cases it's just certain posters with certain subjects, I don't think there's anyone I will never respond to).
> 
> I'm also sick of hearing the Bandwagon talk. Lets talk about the team, not the fans please.


Nice post. Incidentally, this thread has been quite helpful in racking up additional posts for my all-important post tally.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

There are two basic things that will get you clipped in this forum.
1) masked swearing
2) attacking the poster instead of the post.

Feel free to tear into the post and rip apart every aspect of their faulty logic, but there is no need or benefit to adding personal attacks like "chump", "*******" or "*****". I believe you would have been much more successful in standing up for Magnifier by simply explaining his credibility and listing the positives he brings.

Now, on to a thread about basketball.


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> There are two basic things that will get you clipped in this forum.
> 1) masked swearing
> 2) attacking the poster instead of the post.
> 
> ...


I agree, and even though I really appreciate Towel backing me up, I figured eventualy my posts will speak for themselves. You usually can tell when a poster is for real or not by reading what they write.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh come on guys, dont make up. Keep the insults coming. The only thing that can ruin the Blazers now is inner turmoil and ego stroking. So please, be divided and maybe it will wear off on the players and the rest of the league can have some nice free agents in a couple of years.


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Oh come on guys, dont make up. Keep the insults coming. The only thing that can ruin the Blazers now is inner turmoil and ego stroking. So please, be divided and maybe it will wear off on the players and the rest of the league can have some nice free agents in a couple of years.


LOL, well nothing beats the riots in the streets when the Lakers won it's title in 2001. I remembered watching the local car dealerships in panic because most of their cars were trashed.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> you have 32 posts...how would you know?


And you have 6,664 posts... how would you know otherwise?

Do posts = brain cells now? Did I miss the memo?



sa1177 said:


> Lets not point fingers, good or bad.


That's good advice, for you.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

magnifier said:


> LOL, well nothing beats the riots in the streets when the Lakers won it's title in 2001. I remembered watching the local car dealerships in panic because most of their cars were trashed.



They used to show the games on a jumbo-tron in the front of the Staples Center. Poor rowdy fans like me used to go the the Staple with no intention of buying tickets, and just causing a raucous out front. After those riots, they shut us down with an aggressive police force and cheesy jumbo-tron footage.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

TowelBoy said:


> and IMHO, all of those quips were well-deserved.


"I don't deserve to die"

"Derservins' got nothin' to do with it".


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Please read the full rules. Here is summary:

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/310873-bbb-net-rules.html



> Here are the rules I find are the most commonly broken...
> 
> No personal attacks - If you happen to disagree with another person's post, please make sure your comments are towards the post itself and not the poster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

dup


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Good post Masbee. Won't happen again.


----------

